# Field Archers....Those that shoot skinny arrows. What rest are you using?



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

OK guys, what rests have you found to work best with the small diameter arrows? I picked up some ACE arrows and am shooting a TT Spring steel.....Anyone have a special preference?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> OK guys, what rests have you found to work best with the small diameter arrows? I picked up some ACE arrows and am shooting a TT Spring steel.....Anyone have a special preference?


Not sure I'm qualified to say "best", as this is the only rest I've ever used on my target bows - haven't had a reason to try anything else. :wink:
http://www.britesite.us/rests_1.html


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm shooting ACGs off of a TT spring steel. I'm pretty new to the skinny arrow thing but so far so good.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Just use the old. Whisker Biscuit!!! Be brave and start a new trend!;>). Ken


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've shot Cartel triples, Carbon Tech MKIIs, ACCs, ACE's, CE Nano's and Victory Nanoforce all off of my Pro-tuner...Your TT spring steel should work fine, you just might need to get a different blade if you have a wide indoor one on there now...


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm shooting CE Nano Pro's off my Protuner rest with a BEST two hole blade that I narrowed down. I use the .008 blade with arrows that weigh approx 330 grains. Seems to work well for me with this setup. I did not try to use the standard width blade as I figured it may have some vane contact so took that out of the picture.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Trophy Taker SS Pro with the new Baldur Blade. Micro adjust horizontal and vertical as well as blade angle adjustment.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Trophy Taker SS Pro with the new Baldur Blade. Micro adjust horizontal and vertical as well as blade angle adjustment.


That looks interesting JD, but (serious) question - does the micro adjustments require tools?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That looks interesting JD, but (serious) question - does the micro adjustments require tools?


Yes, one wrench...

Honestly, I don't care that much about the micro adjust. The blade angle adjustment is nice (not sure what took them so long to figure that one out). The blade was the property that prompted me to try this one.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I use the Spot-hogg Infinity with a #8 blade for everything from outdoor nano's to indoor X-killers. Reo told me to "try it you'll like it". So I did of course. :wink: Works great.


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Trophy Taker SS Pro with the new Baldur Blade. Micro adjust horizontal and vertical as well as blade angle adjustment.



First time Ive seen this blade....now where can I get one ?  :darkbeer:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I use the regular old TT drop away... works with all my arrows (fat and skinny) and I barely have to make any adjustments.... ever. I dont think Ill ever buy another one.

B~


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm shooting Easton A/C/E's off a limbdriver.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

SD74D said:


> First time Ive seen this blade....now where can I get one ?  :darkbeer:


I think you can order it from the Trophy Taker site. My local shop started carrying them, that's how I came across it. 

Also, might try LAS. I don't see them on the LAS website, but that doesn't necessarily mean they don't carry them..


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

GKF Infinite with a .010" blade whittled down to 3/16" wide for the skinny ones.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

TT spring steel 2 with "Dave's Best" blade. I'm a newby, but it seems to work fine with me, at least when I do my part.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> I use the Spot-hogg Infinity with a #8 blade for everything from outdoor nano's to indoor X-killers. Reo told me to "try it you'll like it". So I did of course. :wink: Works great.


Same man and same advice for me. Just on a Trophy Taker for me. #8 blade for everything


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

check out one of these


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Spring steel with Victory Nanos..........


----------

